# Готово - выборный аккордеон Vignoni | Покупка



## Alexey Kozlov (7 Мар 2017)

Куплю готово - выборный аккордеон "Vignoni" (полный, на 41 - 47 клавиш). Предложения пишите в личные сообщения.


----------



## zet10 (9 Мар 2017)

A Exselsior не желаете?


----------



## Alexey Kozlov (9 Мар 2017)

zet10 писал:


> A Exselsior не желаете?


А производство чьё? И сколько стоит?


----------



## zet10 (9 Мар 2017)

Италия.Производство Пиджини, они совместно с Эксельсиором работают, цена 355.т.р. Ни какой Виньени по качеству и близко до него не дотягивает.


----------



## Alexey Kozlov (9 Мар 2017)

zet10 писал:


> Италия.Производство Пиджини, они совместно с Эксельсиором работают, цена 355.т.р. Ни какой Виньени по качеству и близко до него не дотягивает.


А какого года инструмент?


----------



## zet10 (9 Мар 2017)

Два года.Новый в Италии стоит 9500 евро.


----------



## Alexey Kozlov (9 Мар 2017)

zet10 писал:


> Два года.Новый в Италии стоит 9500 евро.


А в каком городе вы находитесь?


----------



## vev (9 Мар 2017)

*zet10*,
Юра, с коммерцией в ЛС!


----------



## zet10 (9 Мар 2017)

Хорошо.ответил в личку смотрите.


----------

